# Australia to Mexico



## Ozlady (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi everyone I’m a new member here and thank you for accepting me.
I am an Australian wanting to retire in Mexico in 3 years. However I might not quite qualify for minimum income requirements (I’m on a pension) and definitely won’t have the required bank balance. Has anyone had a similar experience and how did you get around it?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

You can't "get around it". All countries have residency requirements and Mexico is no exception. You could come on a tourist visa which is good for 180 days, leave the country, and come back.


----------



## Tahal (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi l just joined and l saw your post.
I moved to Mexico in August. And am loving it. 
My sound like a crazy question but do you have any super you can add to your pension income?
I don't receive the pension and was surprised l could set up my super account so it pays me a monthly 'pension '.
Hope you can work it out as living here is fantastic and l would have an a fellow aussie to talk to.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Surabi is correct. There are no ways to get around visa requirements. We should be thankful that there are not quotas. Everyone who meets the requirements gets a visa. There is no 'interview' required like there is for US visas. As Surabi said, you can visit Mexico on a series of tourist permits. So far at least, I have not heard of anyone being denied a tourist permit. It just requires leaving the country and renewing it every 180 days.

Tahal, for those of us not familiar with it, could you explain what a ´super´account is in Australia.


Edit: With some help from DuckDuckGo, I answered my own question. An Australian 'super' sounds a bit like a US IRA or Keogh account, a personal retirement account.


PS: DuckDuckGo is a search engine, much like Google, except that DuckDuckGo does not store the searches nor sell the information to companies or use them in advertising.


----------



## Tahal (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi Tundragreen you are on to it. A retirement plan your employer pays into and you can add to it as well.
I had next to nothing in mine as l 62 and it only became compulsory for employers to contribute l think about 20 yrs ago.
Anyway what l did when I decided I wanted to retire early and move to Mexico was l sold nearly every thing l owned and put the proceeds into my 'super ' account and it pays me enough to live on comfortably.


----------

